# Samsung TV - Problem with dark areas(static/fuzziness)



## fviola

Hey guys, I posted this on another site too without any real understanding of my problem,any help would be great on this

I have a Samsung UN65H7150. I use an Onkyo receiver and a PS4 to play video games and watch Blu Ray movies. The PS4 is connected HDMI to the receiver and there is an HDMI out from the receiver to the TV.

I had my display settings set to what I thought was correct (I know it is different for everyone, but eventually I found an issue)...until I was watching three different Blu Rays - X-Men Days of Future Past and Star Wars Episodes II and III. 

During certain scenes with dark areas (some were fine, others not so much probably due to the amount of lighting in the scene), my screen would get fuzzy/static and a flickering would appear. I tried messing with the PS4 settings, but nothing really seemed to work. I searched online and heard about setting the Input to PC Mode to get a great picture. I did this and the picture stopped being fuzzy/static or flickering. The only problem is that with PC Mode, the colors don't look great and you can't adjust them. I decided to revert back from PC Mode.

I then stumbled upon a calibration for my TV, from a site called lcdtvbuyingguide (http://reviews.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/samsung-lcd-tv/samsung-h7150-picture-settings.html). I set my tv to this, since someone with the proper equipment would probably know the best settings for the TV than I would.

These settings stopped the flickering and the fuzziness/static during black areas just as the PC Mode did. The colors looks a bit off, but with some tweaking I was able to get something I liked (unlike the PC Mode which doesn't allow me to edit most stuff).

And now here is the new problem: When playing video games, the screen itself looks too blurry The setting I have my Sharpness at is at 5/100. I decided to raise the sharpness to get a clearer picture (which from many users online say is a big no-no). While I get a clearer picture, the fuzzy/static and flickering returns to the black areas of my blu rays.

If someone could please explain if there is a way to stop my screen from getting distorted in dark areas while keeping the sharpness high enough to not blur video games (or any other medium for that matter) I would really appreciate it...Or if any of you have any other tips that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## mechman

fviola said:


> If someone could please explain if there is a way to stop my screen from getting distorted in dark areas while keeping the sharpness high enough to not blur video games (or any other medium for that matter) I would really appreciate it...Or if any of you have any other tips that would be great!
> 
> Thanks


Probably not. The blur you're seeing probably has more to do with the refresh rate of the display than with anything else.


----------



## fviola

The refresh rate of my TV says it is 960 Hz, which I thought was pretty high.

I don't know, I guess I am stuck creating a Standard setting with a higher sharpness and a Movie setting with a lower sharpness. Then I can easily switch between Standard or Movie if I am playing a game or watching tv.


----------



## mechman

Calibration is always a game of trade offs. :huh:


----------



## rab-byte

You can find basic calibration slides online. I used AVS709 for a long time. It's free. 

Use the clipping/crushing slides to adjust your brightness and contrast. 

Use the sharpness slide for sharpness 

Use the stepped gradient slides for gamma

Use SMPTE bars and your TV in blue only mode for color/contrast

Then find a motion resolution test on YouTube and play it while adjusting your frame interpolation/smoothing. Try your adjustments with the scanning backlight turned on and off. 

That's a start.


----------



## rab-byte

Also make sure your ps4 has super white turned on in the video settings


----------



## willis7469

I would start with spears and munsil BD for calibration. Your display is actually 120hz per Samsung and is typical of LED/LCD. LCD panels are notorious for crushing black levels and shadow details. Especially edge lit panels. Trying to adjust this out can make other artifacts more noticeable. I think this is possibly what your seeing. Calibrate with a good disk and let ride.


----------

